# Columbia



## Rusty72 (Jul 7, 2021)

Working on this Columbia. Deciding on a color . Any ideas on what would look best ?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 7, 2021)

I’m partial to this green from a 33 Westfield Camel Back… you just don’t see it around much.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jul 7, 2021)

Nice !


----------



## ian (Jul 7, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> I’m partial to this green from a 33 Westfield Camel Back… you just don’t see it around much.
> View attachment 1442597



Do you know the name of that color?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 7, 2021)

ian said:


> Do you know the name of that color?



Columbia's colors of the early 30s (as listed in the catalog) were; Columbia Carmine, Berkshire Blue, and Black. I've not found mention of the green, so perhaps it was a Westfield-only color or a special order. I'm sure @catfish knows.


----------



## ian (Jul 7, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> Columbia's colors of the early 30s (as listed in the catalog) were; Columbia Carmine, Berkshire Blue, and Black. I've not found mention of the green, so perhaps it was a Westfield-only color or a special order. I'm sure @catfish knows.



Thanks. I really like that green color. Would it sacrilegious to paint a Colson motobike that color? 🤔


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> Columbia's colors of the early 30s (as listed in the catalog) were; Columbia Carmine, Berkshire Blue, and Black. I've not found mention of the green, so perhaps it was a Westfield-only color or a special order. I'm sure @catfish knows.




Berkshire Blue, is green.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 7, 2021)

catfish said:


> Berkshire Blue, is green.



Isn't it more of an aqua color than the green fender in my pic?


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> Isn't it more of an aqua color than the green fender in my pic?



To me it is green


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2021)

I’m kinda partial to the Berkshire blue. I’d call it a bluish green. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 7, 2021)

I was going to say red but I see that you are from Los Angeles; (maybe not a good idea).


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2021)

lgrinnings said:


> Isn't it more of an aqua color than the green fender in my pic?



Its really a toss up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Similar bike to what you are doing in Berkshire Blue--pic credit @Hobo Bill . V/r Shawn


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Its really a toss up.
> 
> View attachment 1443091



I'm liking this color


----------



## Andrewfrenes (Jul 10, 2021)

I got a 5 star myself..thats a nice color...im getting my put together..I was undecided if i repaint r not...got everything rechromed


----------

